# Frogs & Toads > Other Frogs & Toads >  Phrynomantis microps

## EdRafferty

Hey its my first time posting on here.
So this is my first question, does anybody have any care sheets or information they can give me on breeding and sexing Ghana fire frogs(Phrynomantis microps). All help is appreciated.

Ed

----------


## tattooed81

Pretty frogs

----------


## EdRafferty

Yes i got some just today got about 4 of them.
But cant seem to find anything about sexing and breeding them.

----------


## tattooed81

looks like there tad poles school like fish

http://books.google.com/books?id=eDK...tcover#PPP1,M1

----------


## EdRafferty

Could you give me the link to where it says about breeding and sexing please i cant find it on there.

Ed

----------


## tattooed81

you will have to read the book to find it its only 575 pages

----------


## tattooed81

I`m sure someone else is better for helping you with sexing them than me. But that book has all the info you are looking for if you can understand it. It`s not specific to your frogs. Anyway I am not qualified to sex your frogs or help you with care but I do know this don`t believe everything you read on the internet. We have some very knowledgeable people here that can probity help you

----------


## EdRafferty

Lol well im a very slow reader and one of those frogs i have looks pregnant, well im guessing she is and im guessing its a she lol
She was kept with 4 mor frogs.
So could be a chance she is or she could just have something up with her.

Ed

----------


## tattooed81

AmphibiaWeb - Phrynomantis microps

----------


## EdRafferty

And thanks for taking your time to answer and help  :Big Grin: 

Ed

----------


## Kurt

Welcome aboard. As far as I know there is no care sheet for these frogs, but give me some time and I will write one.
  I am a keeper and a big fan of _Phrynomantis_ frogs. I currently keep two species, _microps_ and _bifasciatus_. I do plan on breeding the _bifasciatus_ some time in the near future and that will most likely be followed by an artcle. I need to get more _microps_ before I can consider the same for that species. 
  As far as sexing is concerned, I believe I have two female and three male _bifasciatus_. This is based on the size of the animals. Based on the sizes of of the previous species, I beleive both of my _microps_ are female. Of course I won't really be able to say for sure until I get them into a rain chamber and breed them.
  All my rubber frogs (_Phrynomantis sp_) are fed fruit flies, bean weevils, and small crickets that are first dusted with vitamins and calcium. Shallow water bowls are proved as are artificial plants and/or hide boxes.
  Now if I could just get my hands on _Phyrnomantis annectens_ or affinis.....

----------


## Kurt

> AmphibiaWeb - Phrynomantis microps


Thanks for the link.

----------


## EdRafferty

Ok would be great if you could write a care sheet for them as i want to breed them and have no idea how.

Ed

----------


## Kurt

I have a vague idea, so please be patient as I try to breed them. Just a word of warning, it won't be any time soon.

----------


## EdRafferty

Goodluck with it, hope it goes well.
Cant wait to breed them myself.

Ed

----------


## Kurt

Thanks and good luck to you as well.

----------


## tattooed81

Good luck with the taddys looks like there very aggressive even towards each other.

----------

